# Rear Slide Gasket



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Joy and I made our annual de-winterizing excursion this past week end and I noticed that the rear slide gasket has deteriorated badly. I need to replace it. Do any of you know of a source for this gasket? I know I can probably order it through my dealer, but I thought somebody may know of an alternate source. I did some searching through the archives but I don't get any hits. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

There was a posting recently asking the same thing and another member gave this website, https://www.pellandent.com/RV_Products_List.aspx?CategoryID=173


----------

